# [MyGuide] Fragen zum Templer



## Comp4ny (6. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen Com,
ich brauche endlich bessere Klarheiten wie ich meinen Templer ausrüsten und Spielen sollte.
Wie jede Klasse hat auch der Templer seine vor und Nachteile auf die ich nicht näher eingehen möchte
da das ja eine allgemeine Klarheit sein sollte.

Leider teilen sich die Aussagen und machen mich Stutzig was nun das bessere wäre...
Zum Beispiel das *Thema Waffen*.
Aktuell _spiele ich mit Streitkolben und Schild_ sowie _auch mit dem Großschwert_ im PvE.

Einige sagen _Schwert + Schild wäre besser_, andere Streitkolben (welchen ich bevorzuge da mehr DMG), andere wieder PvE Only Großschwert.
Aber was ist da nun besser, und *stimmt das* es ich *nur Steine mit pys. Kritschance und Blocken* in meine Rüstung und Waffen bauen sollte?

Oder auch zum *Thema Rüstungen* bin ich mir _unsicher ob Platte_ doch die besseren Werte bringen
*oder* man *doch weiter auf Kette setzen* sollte?

Und welche Steine sollten defentiv IMMER Vorhanden und eingebaut sein
und _macht es unterschiede wenn ich_ zb. einen _Crit-Stone in die Rüstung baue anstatt in die Waffe_?

Das siind erstmal meine Grundlegenden Fragen... weitere kommen bestimmt ^^


----------



## Geige (6. Juni 2010)

Also ich spiele keinen Templer, kenne mich mit Aion aber ein bisschen aus, so das ich dir deine
Fragen auch beantworten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Einige sagen _Schwert + Schild wäre besser_, andere Streitkolben (welchen ich bevorzuge da mehr DMG), andere wieder PvE Only Großschwert.


Ob Schwert oder Schilde ist eine Frage des Geschmacks, als Faustregel gilt jedoch:
Nimm das was dir *die besseren Stats bringt,* bzw. wo du gerade die bessere Waffe zur Hand hast, nen Blauen Schwert
ist sicher besser als ein gleichlevliger Grüner Kolben.
Mit besseren Stats bringt meinte ich, dass dir ein Kolben mit viel Mana und keinen TP auch nicht viel nützt!
Während des Solo-Levelns ist es auch wieder eine Frage des Geschmacks, ob du lieber mit Schwer+Schild ewig für
jeden Mob brauchst, dafür keinen Schaden nimmst, was das regen erspart, oder ob du mit Großschwert kämpfst, mehr Schaden machst
dafür öfter regen musst.



> Aber was ist da nun besser, und *stimmt das* es ich *nur Steine mit pys. Kritschance und Blocken* in meine Rüstung und Waffen bauen sollte?


Hängt davon ab, was du machen willst, Blocken steine lohnen sich nur, wenn du mit 1-Handwaffe + Schild kämpfst und sind im allgemeinem
eher zum Tanken gut.
Mit Crit-Steinen gehst du auf Schaden mit einem Großschwert, diese Variante ist besonders im PvP zu empfehlen!



> Oder auch zum *Thema Rüstungen* bin ich mir _unsicher ob Platte_ doch die besseren Werte bringen
> *oder* man *doch weiter auf Kette setzen* sollte?


Du bist Templer, folglich kannst du Platte tragen, warum sich also mit etwas schlechterem aufhalten?
*Unbedingt Platte, mit Kette hälst du viel weniger aus und verschenkst Potenzial!*



> Und welche Steine sollten defentiv IMMER Vorhanden und eingebaut sein
> und _macht es unterschiede wenn ich_ zb. einen _Crit-Stone in die Rüstung baue anstatt in die Waffe_?


Es macht soweit ich weiß keinen Unterschied! (Bin selber Sm, da bin ich mir nciht ganz sicher!)
Welche Steine immer vorhanden sein sollen lässt sich auch nicht so pauschal sagen, das kommt darauf an was du machen (PvE - PvP - Leveln)
willst und ob du mit Schwert + Schild oder Großschwert spielst.
Würde aber sagen, dass du mit TP nix falsch machen kannst!


----------



## Comp4ny (6. Juni 2010)

Ahh gut Danke, dass gibt in der Tat ein paar Aufschlüsse darüber.

Mich wundert nur das kaum ein Templer auf Balder mit Kolben und Schild rumläuft
dafür lieber mit Schwert und Schild.
Man sagte mir das man bis 30 oder 35 war das glaube ich eher im PvE (Leveln) Schwert
mehr Sinn macht und man dann ab 35 auf Kolben gehen sollte da es da schon sehr gute gibt.
Offenbar aber wirklich reine Geschmackssache.

PvP will ich erst mit Anfang 40 machen wenn überhaupt. Vorher kommt das reine Leveln.

Wenn es zu den Steinen keinen großen Unterschied macht wo die drin sind,
könnte ich also *bei 1Hand + Schuld* so Sockel ? >> 50/40/10 --- 50% DMG (pys. Crit), 40% Blocken, 10% TP
*Oder auch* Ausweichen und/oder Parrieren oder auch Angriff mit reinbauen?
Oder eben auch nur 50/50 mit DMG + Blocken?
Habe derzeit viele Steine ^^

Beim Großschwert dann 50-60% DMG + 40-50% TP ?



EDIT >> Eine weite Frage.. Welcher Beruf macht mehr Sinn, und ist Lukrativ für nen Templer?


----------



## Geige (6. Juni 2010)

Sinn macht Waffenschmied, Rüstungsschmied, Koch und Alchemie, die letzteren beiden dürften am
lukrativsten sein!
Musst dich entschieden, mit was du spielst, mit nem GS geht man bei seiner rüstung auf pur Krit,
bei Schwert +Schild auf Block 70% und 30% auf Tp!


----------



## Comp4ny (6. Juni 2010)

Sorry.. war nicht zuhause.

Das heißt wenn ich komplett dauerhaft das GS = Großschwert verwenden will, soll ALLES auf Crit ankern? (Rüssi usw.)
Okay.. und Schwert/kolben +Schild auf Block 70% und 30% auf Tp. Habe ich mir Notiert.


----------



## Virthu (6. Juni 2010)

schwert gegen kolben: schwert hat höhere basis-kritrate. dazu höheren kritischen modifikator, weshalb du mit schwert höher krittest. kolben haben aber wesentlich höhere magische treffsicherheit, was dem betäubendem schlag zugute kommt. dazu mehr magic boost, was einigen wenigen skills deutlich mehr schaden verleiht.
imo bis xenophon immer schwert. bis dahin solltest du vielleicht auch schon ein wenig mehr infos über deine klasse haben.

was sockelung angeht, so habe ich in meiner levelzeit eigentlich vor allem komplett offensiv gesockelte templer angetroffen. mehr schaden bedeutet mehr aggro und solo kommst du damit auch relativ gut zurecht. parieren und ausweichen sockelt man als templer definitiv nicht.
ich behaupte vorsichtig, dass blocken und hp vor allem über die ausrüstung kommen - d.h. über schmuck, bonusstats auf rüstung und guten schild.

meine templerin ist komplett offensiv(auf krit) gesockelt und hat bis level 30 prima alles getankt - ohne jegliche aggro oder hp probleme. interessanterweise bin ich auch im solo pve mit schwert + schild besser gefahren als mit 2hand-schwert, da zum einen mehr sockel zur verfügung stehen und zum anderen die schildskills einen gehörigen dps schub bieten, wenn man flinke finger hat.

für dich in diesem punkt folgendes wichtig: feuerschwert besorgen und später zur flamme der hölle upgraden. dazu stigma kraft brechen sockeln und schon kanns sehr bequem bis level 40 gehen. 2händer sind imo erst später und erst mit guter ausrüstung sinnvoll.

es gibt im ah des öfteren level 18 ringe mit hp und krit drauf zu kaufen, selbiges gilt für ohrringe. wenn du dir das leisten kannst, besorge sie.
bleib auch weiterhin bei platte, da kette nicht wirklich sinn macht, ausser das rüstungsteil ist von besserer qualität und bietet mehr stats. solltest aber nicht auf kette würfeln, falls du in gruppe bist und heiler darauf bedarf haben.

edit: *bis 30 definitiv komplett auf krit sockeln.* später auch, solange du nicht zu wenig hp hast oder etwas anderes fehlt. wirst, denke ich selbst sehen. auf keinen fall so einen wurstsalat hinhauen, wie dein profil jetzt zeigt.
sogenannter soft cap von kitischer rate liegt im übrigen bei ca 440. bei 250-300 kannst du dir gedanken über block bzw hp machen(letzteres muss eigentlich ausreichend über ausrüstung kommen).


----------



## Comp4ny (6. Juni 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> feuerschwert besorgen und später zur flamme der hölle upgraden. dazu stigma kraft brechen sockeln und schon kanns sehr bequem bis level 40 gehen. 2händer sind imo erst später und erst mit guter ausrüstung sinnvoll.
> 
> sogenannter soft cap von kitischer rate liegt im übrigen bei ca 440. bei 250-300 kannst du dir gedanken über block bzw hp machen



Danke Virthu für diese gute Auskunft.
*Frage: *Wo siehst du mein Profil, da ich es gerade geändert habe bzw. was neues gekauft.
*Frage 2: *_Welches der 3. Schwerter meinst du ?_ (Als Quest gibt es auch das Schwert) >> http://de.aiondatabase.com/search?q=Feuerschwert#items
*Frage 3: *Was bedeutet soft cap? Habe ich vergessen und wie setzt sich der Wert zusammen (nachzulesen)


----------



## Virthu (7. Juni 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> *Frage: *Wo siehst du mein Profil, da ich es gerade geändert habe bzw. was neues gekauft.


hab deinen namen auf der aion hp im suchfeld eingegeben.


> *Frage 2: *_Welches der 3. Schwerter meinst du ?_ (Als Quest gibt es auch das Schwert) >> http://de.aiondataba...erschwert#items


dieses: http://de.aiondatabase.com/item/100000125/feuerschwert
ab stufe 32 kannst du die letzte quest diese reihe machen und bekommst http://de.aiondatabase.com/item/100000661/flamme-der-hoelle
eine wundervolle waffe.
das weisse schwert ist hin und wieder im ah zu haben, falls du kein glück bei drops hast.


> * Frage 3: *Was bedeutet soft cap? Habe ich vergessen und wie setzt sich der Wert zusammen (nachzulesen)


eine obergrenze, bei der 10 krit nicht mehr 1% kritische trefferchance entsprechen, sondern etwas weniger.


----------



## Comp4ny (7. Juni 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> dieses: http://de.aiondataba...25/feuerschwert
> ab stufe 32 kannst du die letzte quest diese reihe machen und bekommst http://de.aiondataba...amme-der-hoelle
> eine wundervolle waffe.



Die Quest beginnt offenbar mit 27 wo ich dann das verbesserte Feuerschwert bekomme für die Questreihe.
Ich denke du meinst ich soll mir das Lvl 23 Feuerschwert bei den 3 Mobs farmen?

Wie hoch ist die Dropchance, da ich es noch nie bekommen habe (musste da ne Q mit nem 26iger Gladi machen) oder
dropt es nur ausserhalb ner Quest?


----------



## Virthu (7. Juni 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Die Quest beginnt offenbar mit 27 wo ich dann das verbesserte Feuerschwert bekomme für die Questreihe.
> Ich denke du meinst ich soll mir das Lvl 23 Feuerschwert bei den 3 Mobs farmen?
> 
> Wie hoch ist die Dropchance, da ich es noch nie bekommen habe (musste da ne Q mit nem 26iger Gladi machen) oder
> dropt es nur ausserhalb ner Quest?



das weisse schwert droppt unabhängig von quests. und zufällig dazu. wenn es nicht droppen sollte oder du nicht farmen willst, kannst du es auch im ah kaufen, falls welche zum verkauf angeboten werden. mit dem weissen schwert geht man einfach zu einem npc und bekommt eine quest präsentiert, mit der man dann die grüne version erhält.
http://de.aiondatabase.com/quest/1334/feuerschwert


----------



## Comp4ny (7. Juni 2010)

Also im AH gibt es das Weisse für - 185.000 Ki.
Abzocke finde ich... vor allem für lvl 23. - Bei mir ist Geld mangelware...

Das heißt also ich muss so oder so, wenn ich das spätere Höllenschwert haben will,
erstmal irgendwie das weisse Schwert Auftreiben (Mob / AH) und bis 27 Warten damit ich die Quest bekomme
welches mir dann das grüne gibt um mit 32 die letzte Quest machen zu können?


----------



## Virthu (7. Juni 2010)

jep.


----------



## Geige (7. Juni 2010)

Erstmal:
Hör auf Virthu der hat mehr Ahnung vom Templer als ich, der nie einen richtig gespielt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> eine obergrenze, bei der 10 krit nicht mehr 1% kritische trefferchance entsprechen, sondern etwas weniger.


Kann ich präzisieren:
Bis 440 entsprechen 10 Punkte Krit -> 1% Kritwahrscheinlichkeit
Ab 440 entsprechen 20 Punkte Krit -> 1% Kritwahrscheinlichkeit

Ab 440 ist es im Allgemeinen lohnesnwerter auf +Angriff zu gehen, da ab da das mehr Schaden bringt.


Ein Templer, der im PvE in Gruppen spielen will kann natürlich auf Full-Krit gehen, tanken wird er alles können, 
die Kleriker werden dich dann allerdings nicht so lieb haben, eine gute Freundin von mir ist Kleri und geht mit keinem
Full-Krit Tank mehr in Instanzen, weil sie so wahnsinnig viel Heilen muss, dass es für sie durch die ganzen Manapots Geldverschwendung ist!
Nur so als kleine Anmerkung nebenbei!


----------



## Comp4ny (7. Juni 2010)

Genau sowas dachte ich mit schon... zwecks Full-Crit.

Aktuell habe ich erstmal alle Ausweich und Parrier-Steine Entfernt, und kaufe derzeit... wenns mal welche Geben würde
die ich bezahlen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 phys. Crit.

Also sollte ich lieber 80-90% Crit und doch 20-10% Blocken verbauen?

Da ich fast 24 und somit auch recht schnell 25 werde, wollte ich nach Nochsana dort endlich mal ordentliches Equipt farmen.


----------



## Virthu (8. Juni 2010)

mach dir keinen kopf um nochsana. das ist eine relaiv leichte instanz, wenn man weiss, wie man die mobs pullt. aggro müsste selbst mit relativ bescheidener ausrüstung unter kontrolle sein. kauf dir nicht unbedingt teure steine aus dem ah, das geld wirst du noch für skills oder ev für die 30er flügel brauchen. wenn du z.b. nicht genug kritsteine hast, sockelst halt hp und block dazu.
ausserdem droppt in nochsana bis auf die waffen und hin und wieder ein grünes teil nicht unbedingt etwas von wert.

meine templerin ist im übrigen nur level 30 :-) bin nicht zwingend ein experte, gebe nur das wieder, was ich von den anderen templern als sorc abgeschaut habe.

hier etwas zum nachdenken: als gladi(40 zz) habe ich nochsana getankt, feuertempel teilweise getankt(war nur ein paar mal drin, immer mit nem templer als tank) und KHQ ebenfalls. gladi war komplett auf offensive gesockelt und hatte natürlich keinen block. dennoch hats eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert. templer, die 50er inis tanken, rennen mit großschwert und offensiver sockelung herum. 
es kommt also im grossen und ganzen darauf an, viel aggro zu machen(geht anscheinend am besten über dps) und genug hp zu haben, damit der kleriker zeit zum heilen hat.

hab mir eben noch dein profil angesehen, sieht solide aus, wird für nochsana ausreichen. solltest aber nach möglichkeit das stigma "betäubender schlag" beschaffen, denn das ist quasi DAS templer-stigma, eins, das du bis level 50 ununterbrochen nutzen wirst.


----------



## Geige (8. Juni 2010)

Deine Ausrüsstung reicht für Nochsana locker, bis auf ne blaue Waffe dropt in Nochsana nix
und selbst die blaue Waffe nicht zuverlässig, gutes EQ brauchst du erst ab ca 37 also keine Sorge!

Solltest du trotzdem unbedingt was besseres tragen wollen empfehle ich dir das Crafting (Rüstungschmied)
dauert zwar lange, aber du bekommst dadurch echt verdamt gute Sachen!

Wie schon gesagt unbedingt: http://de.aiondatabase.com/item/140000028/betaeubender-schlag-i
besorgen, das zieht Gegner zu dir her und ist eigentlich DAS Templer Stigma schlechthin!


----------



## Comp4ny (8. Juni 2010)

Okay danke euch beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mir das Teil ja gerne Holen (Stigma) aber... 528.000 habe ich nicht.


----------



## Virthu (8. Juni 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Okay danke euch beiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sttigmas werden im ah angeboten, meistens weit unter dem npc preis. vor dem patch gab es sie z.b. ausschliesslich als drops(bis auf wenige ausnahmen) und der preis für betäubender schlag lag bei villeicht 100k.
also nach schnäppchen ausschau halten :-)


----------



## Geige (9. Juni 2010)

Oder bei Bekannten nachfragen, die einen Templertwink haben und dir das Stigma vl
leihen können, weil sie ihn gerade nicht spielen!


----------



## Comp4ny (9. Juni 2010)

Kenne niemanden bzw. allgemein jemanden im Spiel.. bin Solo unterwegs.. ^^
Abgesehen von ein paar Gruppenquests habe ich keinen Kontakt... warum auch immer.


----------



## Geige (10. Juni 2010)

Such dir Unbedingt ne gute Legion, Aion ist ein Gruppenspiel,
ohne Leute mit dennen du mehr oder weniger regelmässig zum spielen kommst
wirst du spätestens ab 37 keinen Spaß mehr haben, aber selbst zu beginn der 30ten Stufe
lohnt sichs chon ne gute Legion.

Achte besonders darauf, dass die Leute so in deinem Level bereich sind, da du noch niemanden kennst
dürfte das bei der Legionswahl möglich sein!


----------



## Comp4ny (11. Juni 2010)

Hey,
danke für den Tipp den ich derzeit auch Umsetzen zu versuche.

Hier >> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/157669-ein-neues-zuhause-fur-einen-netten-templer/

Und hier >> http://forums.aiononline.com/eu/showthread.php?p=89717#post89717

Derzeit ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Geige (11. Juni 2010)

Sollche suche nach Legionsthreads sind nicht halb so gut, wie eine Legion raussuchen und
sich gezielt bei dieser Bewerben, so zeigst du, dass du auch wirklich intresse an der Legion hast!


----------



## Comp4ny (11. Juni 2010)

stimmt schon, aber da ich kaum eine Legion kenne bzw. die mir bekannten nicht so wirklich zusagen,
fängt ein Anfang der Suche schwer.

Die meisten bieten mir auch nicht das was ich suche oder haben andere sichtweisen.. leider.


----------



## Comp4ny (12. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ein Problem.

Zuerst habe ich das Templer-Stigma gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke für den Tipp.

*Mein Problem:* Ich habe das Flammenschwert nach knapp 3 Stunden Farmen nicht bekommen,
und es mir vorhin mit Level 27 im AH gekauft.

Ich bin derzeit 27 und kann die Quest nicht Annehmen was ja mit 25 eig. hätte möglich sein können bzw. wird sie mir vom NPC nicht angeboten!
Was ist das Problem bzw. mache ich Falsch?

Weil um das Grüne Flammenschwert zu bekommen, brauche ich die Essenz die ich nur farmen kann wenn ich auch die Quest habe.

Daher bitte ich um Rat / Hilfe.


----------



## Virthu (13. Juni 2010)

hmm, weiss nicht, warum das so ist. ich habe diese quest mit 2 chars gemacht, ohne probleme. bist du dir absolut sicher, dass du den richtigen npc ansprichst?


----------



## Comp4ny (13. Juni 2010)

Ja natürlich, dass ist der NPC bei den Drachenherz, oben Rechts auf dem kleinen Berg.

ABER offenbar war es ein Bug. Denn als ich für ca. 2 Stunden off ging, konnte ich den NPC ansprechen bzw. er mir die Quest geben.
Habe nun das Grüne Feuerschwert und muss nun bis Level 32 warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ist ja schnell gemacht, bin ja schon fast 28
und nach einem Run Nochsana auch knapp oder über 29.

Naja Merkwürdig.


----------

